
The California State of Mind - VC vs Customer Investment - pchristensen
http://techdrawl.com/the-california-state-of-mind/
======
elq
wtf? it's _still_ on the front page -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=664621>

~~~
pchristensen
This one had a trailig slash in the url and I posted before I checked the
front page.

~~~
quizbiz
Next time please check the front page. But we can also turn to all of us that
up-vote before making sure what we vote up is new, authentic, and material of
quality.

